# *sorted* 54cm modern roadbike for commuting



## vickster (1 Apr 2022)

With warmer weather hopefully approaching and more travel to office, I’m potentially looking for a commuter roadbike which will likely get left at train/tube station

Modern (up to say 10 years old)
Size 54cm TT / medium (unisex or wsd)
Drop bars with Tiagra/105/ SRAM Apex/Rival brifters
Carbon fork preferred
Needs to be mechanically sound but ok if a little scruffy
Rack mounts or ability to mount a rack with p-clips needed
Reasonable number of spokes!

Not black (If at all possible pleeaaasse) 

London/SW London/N Surrey area for collection preferred

Budget up to £300, preferably less

Thanks!


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2022)

I’ve found something that’ll do the trick on eBay that I’m keeping an eye on.
Of course it’s black 🙄


----------



## cyberknight (2 Apr 2022)

https://spray.bike/


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Of course it’s black 🙄


Perhaps it would also put thieves off nicking it? (I reckon a commuting bike to be locked up in public should look as ugly and unappealing as possible while secretly being quite good to ride! )


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> https://spray.bike/


I don’t want to spend any money on it (beyond some crosslevers, a rack and maybe some wider tyres!
Going to see it this evening


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2022)

Sorted


Spoiler: Well who’d have thunk it!!


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Sorted
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Well who’d have thunk it!!
> ...


Hideous


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2022)

potsy said:


> Hideous


Lol…I’ll have to learn to live with it..at least there’s white too…and hopefully the pink tape will deter the thieving scumbags!


----------



## DCBassman (4 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Lol…I’ll have to learn to live with it..at least there’s white too…and hopefully the pink tape will deter the thieving scumbags!



"Pearson Pave Carbon road bike; Genesis Equilibrium 20, Sabbath AR1 Ti, Condor Gran Fondo Ti ...British brands rock
And still not a black bike (or black tape) in sight"
Time for some editing!


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> "Pearson Pave Carbon road bike; Genesis Equilibrium 20, Sabbath AR1 Ti, Condor Gran Fondo Ti ...British brands rock
> And still not a black bike (or black tape) in sight"
> Time for some editing!


Indeed (although it’s not got black tape 😄)


----------



## broady (17 Apr 2022)

Have you got a rack and cross levers sorted for it yet?


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2022)

broady said:


> Have you got a rack and cross levers sorted for it yet?



Yep


----------



## broady (17 Apr 2022)

Glad your sorted already
I've got quite a few bike bits I need to thin down a bit


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2022)

Yep bought straight away and fitted by lbs. Shame though as I paid full price.
Just put an ad up


----------

